# Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor



## zephyr893 (Mar 11, 2004)

Can anyone walk me through the steps to replace the coolant temp sensor? I took it to the Audi dealer, and they tried to rob me by asking for $400 to do it. So, I'm attempting to do it myself. 
I'm looking for the exact location of the sensor, and if anything needs to be reset (like the ECU) to clear the code. Any and all help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (zephyr893)*

Let me clarify. i will be doing the work I saw this DIY
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1287042
said it was for a 1.8t Jetta. This is for the TT Quattro. 
I did the Greentop sensor in my R32 was a pain. Just in a bad spot. so if anyone has a good DIY would be helpful. I also have a VAG so not to worried about the CEL as long as I don't have to reset anything. Also is it worth flushing the system? Or is there anything else I should know about? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*

The DIY that is posted is just like the TT's in the same spot. The only thing I would say is to unscrew your coolent top so to releive the pressure so when you take out the old one coolent dosent spill all over. You will have some spillage but not that much.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (my own style tt)*

Thanks my own style tt. is it ok to put this up on ramps? just easier to work on. That DIY looks pretty simple so no worries. Thanks again for the info!!!!


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*

IMO it would be harder to work on with the car on ramps.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (my own style tt)*

gotch ok. I wasn't sure if you needed to get under the car for anything.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*

No everything is on top. They just tell you to undo the belly pan just in case you spill a lot of coolent


----------



## TTMAN225 (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (my own style tt)*

make sure to have some extra coolant on hand in the case that more spills out than should and you need to top off...


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (zephyr893)*

Also make sure the old o-ring comes out with the old sensor.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (20vTa4)*

Yah got a bottle of G12 ready to go. I have replaced the green top sensor on my R32 so I am familiar with the thing. Just not wwhere it is. Thanks again to everyone that posted.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*

I put a wad of rags underneath the coolant line to collect any spillage. Worked like a charm. I'd say I lost about 1 fl. oz. of coolant...it was a piece of cake.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

this is cake and it will take you 2 minutes, just make sure the car is cold , open the coolant reservoir cap and you enjoy the $400.00 you saved.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Yah I wish i was able to save my sister more. There was a vacuum leak as well. some sort of part that is all one piece with a hard plastic hose. By the time i got the explanation the car was already apart throttle body and all so I was already a few hours in for labor. That was 595 to repair. I don't get how they get away with charging what they do. Thank god for the interwebz. Thanks again!!


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Make sure the engine is cold. I lost about three tablespoons of coolant in the process. The retainer clip is actually plastic, so be sure to pull it straight out. Apparently they break easily. I dropped mine while pulling it out and spent an extra few minutes fishing, but found it and put in the green without any trouble. That diy is perfect. The biggest challenge I had was finding the original sensor in the first place. The 1.8 comes with far too much spaghetti under the hood. Wow, $400.00! It really is about a five minute job. You might want to buy an extra plastic clip, just in case. I believe its less than a dollar. Go for it!


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

yah I got the "kit" sensor, o ring, spring, new clip.


----------



## Corradokid135 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (andru1313)*

It really is cake, i did mine on my TT the first week of having it without a single problem. But just like everyone else is saying... make sure the engine is cold!


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (Corradokid135)*

DONE!!! It did only take 5 mins. I was impatient i didn't let the car cool down. I had gloves on so didn't get burned. I am in amazement that they charge 395 bucks for that. Unreal...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

Welcome to the DIY world. thats the only way that owning an Audi does not empty my pockets.LOL


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

yea, i did it ice cold. Lost ALL of my reservoir. blah oooooozing all over my engine







. So I got this stuff thats "ALL makes ALL models ALL years, mixes with ANY color!!!" i was like well they can't s it if it isnt true. so i got it, like 6 bux.
and i didnt break the retaining clip(the C shaped one) but i did break the very top part to hold thesensor in the harness. so i slammed it in the harness and electrical taped it like 10 times over. solid.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (ShockwaveCS)*

yea i just did it and lost a TON of collant...overflow is empty so im borrowing a housemates car to get some more...ill try to get G12, i would think the local shop would have that
definitely do this! took me 3 minutes, didnt break the clip, and the only think i needed a tool for was pulling the stock o ring out (with tweezers lol) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (zephyr893)*

These are the tools I used when I did it on the R32.









The key to it is the really long needle nosed pliers. They reach were your fingers can't go. 


_Modified by DubTales at 2:27 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (DubTales)*

Ok so coolent temp sens was replaced. Car is still throwing a CEL. I did the scan and looked it up. sorry don't have the code in front of me but it is saying running to lean. I think it's the MAF. I clear the code and it comes back in a day or so. Now my question is can it be cleaned? Or shoudl I just go out and find another MAF?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andru1313* »_Ok so coolent temp sens was replaced. Car is still throwing a CEL. I did the scan and looked it up. sorry don't have the code in front of me but it is saying running to lean. I think it's the MAF. I clear the code and it comes back in a day or so. Now my question is can it be cleaned? Or shoudl I just go out and find another MAF? 

It's REALLY easy to get your MAF out. I did this on my Rado when I had it and it was equally easy.
There are several write ups on how to clean it, but I just removed it and used the MAF spray...< $7 from Autozone. the whole process took 20 minutes.
If that doesn't help, then a new MAF is in your future.


----------



## andru1313 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (darrenbyrnes)*

Thanks Darren, Yah i know how easy it is to take out. Just wasnt' sure if anyone actually had any success from cleaning them. There are mixed reviews.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Coolant Temp Sensor (andru1313)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andru1313* »_There are mixed reviews. 

IMO, it'd be worth trying a $7 and 20 min solution before buying a new MAF. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

